# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slapeloze nachten,veel spanningen;wie kan me helpen?

## ezzie

Hallo,

de laatste 6 weken kan ik bijna niet meer slapen. Het begon de nacht voordat ik zou beginnen met nieuw werk. Dat werk is niet iets heel inspannends ofzo ik vind het geen leuk werk maar voor even is het te doen totdat ik weer ga studeren. Ik was zenuwachtig dus kon de hele nacht niet slapen. Nu is dat er dus ingebleven. Ik ben niet zenuwachtig voor mijn werk meer maar als ik mijn bed zie word ik zenuwachtig. Ik weet niet van wat. Al ben ik nog zo moe, als ik in mijn bed lig begint mijn hart te kloppen, begin ik te zweten en voel ik de hele tijd adrenaline door mijn lijf. Nu is het weer de 3e nacht achter elkaar ik ben niet naar mijn werk gegaan ik heb het heel heet en voel mijn hart de hele tijd kloppen maar dat is waarschijnlijk omdat ik moe ben toch?
ik ben zo bang dat ik gek word. Ik ben nog geen 1 keer gewoon uitgerust op mijn werk geweest. als ik nu aan mijn werk denk voel ik me ook helemaal gespannen worden. Ik ben pas 23 ik voel me zo een loser. ik weet dat het waarschijnlijk tussen mijn oren zit maar ik voel de spanningen al voordat ik echt mijn ogen dicht gedaan heb.
Ik drink al elke avond warme melk met anijs. Ik lees van te voren. Ik drink gee n thee of koffie ik eet nooit meer echt na het avond eten ik sport gewoon 2 keer per week ik heb al melatonine pilletjes geprobeerd, valeriaan een rustgevende cd met rustgevende muziek rustgevende olie die je moet branden..ik probeer te tellen..ik probeer aan ander dingen te denken..denken dat het niet uit maakt als k niet slaap. Het lijkt wel of het allemaal erger wordt ik voel me zo depri nu ben bang dat ik werk moet stoppen. Mijn huisarts wil me er niks voor geven omdat slaappil het probleem niet aan pakt. 
heeft iemand een tip voor mij? alvast bedankt

----------


## katje45

Hoi Ezzie,

Je zit over duidelijk in een negatieve spiraal en die moet je toch zien te doorbreken. Je bent nl. nu jezelf erg angstig aan het maken al je naar bed gaat en dat werkt niet positief op je slaap.
Je moet er in ieder geval ook voor zorgen dat er voldoende frisse lucht in je slaapkamer komt. Verder denk ik dat het handig is als je ontspannings oefeningen of yoga zou gaan doen voor het slapen gaan. Ontspannings oefeningen hebben als voordeel dat je die op je bed kan doen en als je dan in slaap valt is dat niet zo'n probleem.
Je huisarts zou kortdurend wel een slaaptablet kunnen voorschrijven om de negatieve spiraal te kunnen doorbreken. Maar dat is aan je huisarts om dat evt. wel te doen.
Hoop dat het snel weer goed komt!

----------


## ezzie

Bedankt katje,

ik weet dat ik uit de negatieve spiraal moet komen en dat ik het waarschijnlijk zelf doe. ik heb vaker geleerd ontspanningsoefeningen te doen ik probeerde het weer maar word alleenmaar gespannen ik denk omdat ik het gevoel heb dat ik me dus moet ontspannen. Pff kben echt stom bezig. het zal waarschijnlijk een fase zijn..i hope

----------


## katje45

Hoi Ezzie,

Hoop dat je er snel weer uit de negatieve spiraal komt!

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Ezzie,
Volgens mij is jouw bed voor jou nu iets 'negatiefs'....
Probeer weer van naar bed gaan te gaan houden; lees overdag 's een uurtje in bed,zet een bloemetje/theelichtjes/geurtje in je slaapkamer zodat het een kamer wordt waar je wilt blijven...
Zou dat een ideetje zijn of zit ik helemaal fout?

Ik heb dit persoonlijk nl meegemaakt en mij hielp het!
Nu slaap ik weer als een roosje  :Wink: 

Sterkte Xx Ag

----------


## A.Mels

Hoi Ezzie,

Als ik zo je verhaal lees, denk ik toch dat het met je werk te maken heeft. Hoe lang moet je nog voor je weer gaat studeren? Het lijkt me beter een ander baantje te zoeken waar je blij naar toe gaat, dat geeft al een stuk ontspanning.

Je hebt al veel geprobeerd zeg je. Heb je al eens een slaapcursus gevolgd? Kijk eens bij de Omring of hoe het bij jou ook heten mag. Je kunt er veel aan hebben.

Over de Melatonine: de tabletjes bij de apotheek/drogist bevatten maar 0,1 mg. melatonine.Dat is veel te weinig. Mijn dochter heeft een test laten doen in Ede om te kijken of het echt een melatonine tekort is. En dat was zo bij haar. Ze mag wel 20 tabletjes van 0,1 mg. slikken. Maar ze krijgt ze nu voorgeschreven door de huisarts met een hogere dosering. Ze moet ze wel zelf betalen.

Vaak geeft onrust aan dat je je leven anders moet gaan inrichten, er klopt iets niet. Er zit je iets onbewust dwars. Wil je verhuizen, mis je vrienden/vriendinnen, heb je problemen ergens mee?
Probeer voor jezelf na te gaan wat je nu ècht zou willen en waar je goed in bent. Stel een doel en ga er voor. Je zult zien dat je dan weer grip krijgt op je gevoel en rustiger wordt, dus beter zal gaan slapen.

Ezzie, ik zou toch aan de dokter wat inslaappilletjes vragen voor even maar om eerst bij te tanken. Leg hem uit dat je je eerst weer uitgerust moet voelen om verdere stappen te kunnen zetten. Dat heeft mijn dochter ook moeten doen, je kan namelijk niet meer goed denken en dingen op een rijtje zetten.

Nou meid, veel succes en hopelijk hoor ik nog eens van je hoe het gaat.

Lieve groeten,
Annette

----------


## ezzie

Hoi, bedankt voor de reacties :-D!

@Agnes....je hebt gelijk dat slapen en naar bed gaan nu vaak al iets negatiefs is, maar dat is eigenlijk alleen savonds. Overdag kan ik ook wel lekker op bed relaxen en tv kijken. 

@A Mels...bedankt voor je lange reactie!! Ik ben gestopt met mijn werk en start volgende week ergens anders, wat mij echt een stuk leuker lijkt! ik vond mijn vorige werk zo stom. In september begin ik weer met studie. Deze week heb ik vrij, helemaal niks en tadaaaa ik slaap gewoon heel lekker relax!

alleen 2 dagen geleden voelde ik me ineens weer heel gespannen. Er zijn wel wat dingetjes hoor, mijn vriend woont in een ander land is heel spannend of hij naar nederland kan komen en wil graag uit huis maar kan op het moment niet. 

Maar ik ben eigenlijk wel heel bang dat ik hetzelfde krijg bij mijn volgende werk. Als ik er nu al over denk om de avond ervoor te gaan slapen (voor mijn werk) word ik al zo nerveus dat ik misselijk ben. Idioot ja..en zit ook echt tussen mijn oren. Maar het nare gevoel is er echt al binnen 2 seconden! Dus waarschijnlijk als ik niks hoef te doen de volgende dag of dagen dan denk ik maakt niet zo uit of ik wel of niet slaap en weet ik dat ik toch wel lekker slaap. Maar bij werk komt de associatie van niet slapen en niet slapen blijf ik dus ook echt hele nacht wakker. Ik heb overigens wel is een keer oxazepam 10mg van mijn moeder genomen. 3 jaar terug was ze heel gespannen en heeft nog een paar pilletjes.
Ik weet dat het totaal verkeerd is dat ik nu al bang ben om volgende week niet te gaan slapen haha..maar is een lastig stom probleem. Wie weet gaat het trouwens wel heel goed hihi. herkend iemand dit of heeft iemand nog een tip....thanxxxxx

----------


## ezzie

Nog over de melatonine.... werkt dat echt alleen als je een melatonine tekort hebt? of kun je het ook als een soort slaapmiddel gebruiken?ik heb kleine pilletjes 0,1 mg per pil..hoeveel zou je er dan van kunnen gebruiken?
Ik denk trouwens dat ik nieteens slaappillen nodig heb maar iets waardoor ik niet gespannen ben..alleen werkt valeriaan en dat soort dingetjes niet helaas (ook niet als ik een dubbele dosis neem :-P

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Ik heb begrepen dat Melatonine 3 mg door de meeste zorgverzekeringen in Nl vergoed gaat worden, mits het is voor geschreven door een psychiater.
Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt.

----------


## ezzie

hoi, ik kan nog steeds niet of nauwelijks slapen. Ik heb nu nieuw werk en vind het opzich wel leuk maar toch zitten er gewoon spanningen in mijn lijf. en als ik er dan aan denk dat ik snachts weer niet ga denken dan word ik er gewoon bijna misselijk van. Het beinvloed het dagelijks leven gewoon :-( weet niet wat i keraan moet doen. zuch zucht

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Ezzie,

Heb je hier al 's over gesproken met je arts??
Voor die spanningen zou je misschien iets kunnen nemen innemen (op voorschrift),waardoor je daar (met name s'avonds) minder/geen last meer van hebt?!
Wees in ieder geval niet beschaamd om het aan te kaarten; héél erg veel mensen kampen met hetzelfde probleem (hier een lotgenootje  :Wink:  > die heerlijk slaapt dankzij voorgeschreven rustgevers/inslapertjes)

Xx Ag

----------


## ezzie

ik ga er morgenochtend heen. maar ik ben er al 3 keer heen geweest. eerst kreeg ik een folder..nou ik weet er echt al alles over. de tweede keer kreeg ik advies om met mn baantje te stoppen iets anders doen...heb ik gedaan maar nu heb ik t gewoon weer. ik ben zo op..hoofdpijn en het ergste vind ik dat ik zo labiel ben ik moet de hele tijd huilen...wat is er nou leuk aan mij ik altijd met mn stomme dingen en niemand begrijpt t echt...mn moeder of mn vriend bedoelen het goed ze zeggen maar als je ligt rust je ook al uit...waarom ben je nou zo gestressed. Maar als ik dan weer wakker word dan komt er zo een rush en lig ik helemaal te trillen want weet ik alweer dat ik weer niet ga slapen...ja waarschijnlijk praat ik t mezelf aan. Maar ik wil echt niet dit baatnje ook weer afzeggen. dr zijn wel wat dingetjes die spelen maar niet hele erge...en zo zijn er altijd dingen iedereen heeft wel wat! soms krijg ik overdag ook inene last van paniek gevoel. Ik heb al oxazepam 10 mg van mn moeder genomen de allereerst ekeer hielp het daarna niet meer. En valeriaan extra sterk voor de nacht...mag er maar 1 maar bij 2 merk ik ook niks..volgensmij ga ik me alleenmaar niet goed voelen dan. Ik wil ook niet weer aan de anti depressiva.
agnes die rustgevers inslapertjes...wat zijn dat dan? is dat niet slecht voor je? en verslavend? en beinvloed het je gedrag en humeur niet op een negatieve manier overdag?
ik weet niet of dit een raar stukje is..kzit er gewoon echt doorheen kan niet helder nadenken ook...het stomme is dat het ook nog gewoon aan mijzelf ligt
xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Ezzie,

Maar lieve meid toch!!
Eerst even héél duidelijk maken dat je jezelf zo de schuld niet mag geven en dat je wat positiever over jezelf moet denken!!! Het ligt NIET aan jezelf, het is een proces in je lichaam waar jij niet om gevraagd hebt!! Neem deze signalen ernstig aub!

Ik herken hier héél erg veel in...sorry dak het zeg,maar ik heb toch een 'depressie'- en/of 'angststoornis' vermoeden.
Praat 's héél erg duidelijk met je arts hierover en zeg hem/haar dat het zo écht niet meer gaat!!
Ben je enkel s'avonds labiel en onrustig of ook overdag (dus het klokje rond)??

Je schrijft 'ik wil niet wéér aan de anti depressiva...heb je al 's een AD genomen?
Zo ja, welke?? En hoe voeldde je je daarbij??
Daar kan ik nl al veel uit opmaken!!

Over die Oxazepam...AFBLIJVEN!! Alles met 'pam' erachter is rustgevend,maar ook verslavend en je wordt die dingen zo gewoon(dosis mag je dan constant verhogen).
Daarnaast krijgen bepaalde mensen er juist een gejaagd/onrustig gevoel van!
Neem zulke dingen enkel als ze jou zijn voorgeschreven!!

Heb je de rustgevende/inslapende middeltjes van de apotheker al allemaal geprobeerd?
Ik raad je persoonlijk aan om iets aan je arts te vragen,maar ook Valdispert e.d. kunnen eventueel helpen!

Wat betreft mijn inslapertjes  :Wink: 
-Ik neem,indien nodig,een tranxéne50mg om rustig te worden...maar enkel maar als er een hevige angstaanval opduikt of ik ergens volledig over in de stress zit!!
Je kunt deze vergelijken met de 'pam'-middelen,alleen is tranxéne dan een stuk sterker!
Heb ik daar last van overdag of is het veslavend? Nee,absoluut niet gelukkig.
-Ik neem,als ik een 'kan-niet-slapen-periode' heb, Circadin2mg op voorschrift.
Dit is melatonine wat je lichaam zelf ook aanmaakt en door een hogere dosis in te nemen krijgt je lichaam een 'ik-ga-nu-slapen-opdracht'.
Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat mij dat al geweldig heeft geholpen...vanaf de eerste inname slaap ik als een roos!!

Verder neem ik momenteel nog spierontspanners ,ivm een herniaoperatie(14 dgn geleden) en doordat ik mijn spieren nogal vlug volledig opspan(onbewust), en daar wordt je ook al wat slaperig van!

Ik wacht eerst je antwoord af ok(voor of na je bezoek aan je arts)?

Héél véél sterkte meissie!!!!!
Ik denk aan je!!!!!!!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## ezzie

Hoi agnes bedankt voor je uitgebreide reactie.

ik weet dat ik te negatief naar mezelf doe vooral als ik zo moe ben maar ik ben gewoon een beetje bang dat mensen het zat zijn met mij. Heb ook een tijd anorexia gehad, opgenomen geweest en het lijkt wel of ik altijd een probleem moet hebben ofzo wat ik dan eigenlijk zelf doe. Ik kijk zelf erg op tegen mensen die altijd vrolijk en positief in het leven staan.
vaak krijg ik die paniek alleen snachts als ik niet kan slapen maar de laatste tijd komt wel ietsje vaker voor dat ik overdag ook zo een gevoel krijg en dan moet ik mezelf echt sterk afleiden constant. Ik heb denk ik zekerheid en structuur nodig en heb ik niet echt op het moment en lukt ook niet het komend jaar.
Ik heb cipramil geslikt..toen ik 16 was en toen ik 20 was bijna 3 jaar. Rond oktober ben ik gaan afbouwen en met veel pijn en moeite is het gelukt. Ik kan niet zeker zeggen wat het helpt..ik weet wel dat ik toen dit niet had maar ik ben 23 ik wil niet voor altijd anti depri gaan slikken toch en ik schrok ook wel van het afbouwen...ik kreeg heel veel angst en huilbuien, dat moet wel betekenen dat het niet zo goed voor je is. 
ik heb valdispert extra voor de nacht geprobeerd...ook dubbele dosis...ik heb allerlei van dat soort dingetjes geprobeerd. de laatste dagen val ik wel in slaap en ben ik gewoon na een uur weer wakker.
ik heb morgenmiddag afspraak bij mijn huisarts. De andere keren wilde ze me niks geven omdat het psychish is en ze me jong vindt voor slaapmedicatie enzo en dat het het probleem niet weghaalt. Ik voel me nooit zo prettig bij haar. Ik hoop dat ik morgen wel met een soort oplossing het pand daar verlaat hihi.

sterkte he met je herstel! hoop dat je niet te veel last hebt en dat de operatie geholpen heeft

groetes

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Ezzie,

Weer begrijp ik je volkomen...ik hoop dat je ons laat weten wat er bij je huisarts is uitgekomen ok??
Hou moed en kom voor jezelf op meid; je bent het waard!!!!!!!!!!!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## katje45

Hoi Ezzie,

Wil je veel sterkte wensen bij de huisarts vanmiddag! Hoop dat jullie beide tot iets komen waar jij iets aan hebt.

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Ezzie,

Hoe is het bij je arts gegaan?
Heeft ze je iets meegegeven?

Xx Ag

----------


## ezzie

Hoi,

ik had inene een andere arts was wel even lastig. Hij heeft me een paar tabletjes temazepam 10mg mee gegeven en ik moet de rest uitzoeken met mijn therapeut die ik over een paar dagen zie. ik vind het allemaal best wel eng ik snap niet waar mijn spanningen vandaan komen :-( ben dr gewoon misselijk van..ga nu vanavond de pil nemen omdat t best erg is nu en ik morgen moet werken.
bedankt voor het reageren in ieder geval

liefs

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Is het allemaal goed gegaan met de Temazepam? Dat je hopelijk een nachtje door hebt kunnen slapen. Sterkte!

----------


## ezzie

Hoi,

Het heeft niks geholpen :-O ik was wel wat lomer in het begin maar rond 4 uur lag ik weer helemaal te trillen in bed...ik had rond 11 uur savonds zelfs nog een 2e genomen. Het is 10 mg en volgensmij wordt 20mg ook regelmatig voor geschreven...ja of het moet een placebo zijn maar dat lijkt me niet. Ik had het vandaag echt zo moeilijk op mn werk..word er zo down van...het is alleenmaar dat stomme slapen..als dat gewoon goed gaat dan is er bijna niks meer aan de hand. Maar het is er ineens dus zal ook wel zomaar weg moeten gaan toch?

----------


## Agnes574

Waarom krijg je geen melatonine of slaapmedicatie voorgeschreven lieverd??
Willen ze niet ofzo?? Een chronisch slaaptekort of een serieuze slaapstoornis kan énorm wegen op je gezondheid hoor!!
Ik snap er eerlijk gezegd niets van; je probleem is toch zéér duidelijk?!
Krijg je van zo'n onwetende arts een paar van die 'pam' tabletjes...belachelijk; ik kon je al vertellen dat dat niet ging helpen!!

Is het geen idee eens een 'spoed'afspraak te maken bij een slaapspecialist??
Ik heb dat gedaan; ben daar op 1 april 2009 geweest en sliep vanaf die dag (met melatonine en een lage dosis seroquel) als een roosje!
De slaapspecialiste van mij was een psychiater die zich gespecialiseerd heeft in slaapproblemen...

Ik leef met je mee lieverd!!
Mijn advies; AAN DE ALARMBEL BLIJVEN TREKKEN EN JE ARTSEN/THERAPEUTEN AAN HUN OREN BLIJVEN TREKKEN TOT ZE LUISTEREN EN JE HELPEN!!!
Dit is een serieus probleem,blijven vragen/roepen/zeuren om hulp...voor hen is het makkelijk; zij hebben er géén last van!!

Dikke knuffel Ag Xx

----------


## ezzie

Hey,

ik denk omdat ze door hebben dat het psychish is en dus niet lichamelijk. Ik val wel in slaap laatste dagen alleen word snel en gestressed wakker. ik heb kleine melatonine pilletjes....die kleintjes...misschien kan ik daar dus gewoon een paar van nemen toch? slaapspecialist klinkt zo overdreven...ik hoop gewoon nog steeds dat het inene over gaat ofzo.. dus misschien dat die melatonine werkt als ik er een paar van neem?
liefs

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Als je die kleine Melatonine tabletjes van de drogist hebt van 0,1 mg, mag je er gerust 10 nemen. Zelfs mijn zoon krijgt 1 mg voorgeschreven. Zou het zeker proberen. 
Overigens is Temazepam een inslaper, dus dat helpt niet om door te slapen.

----------


## ezzie

oke dan neem ik er 10 vanavond! voelt wel btje raar om zo veel te nemen haha..is het niet slecht ofzo? en de volgende dag ben je dan erg moe? en is dat wel om door te slapen? bedankt alvast! 

groetjes

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

De stof melatonine komt van nature voor in tomaten, alleen om aan deze dosis te komen moet je zoveel tomaten eten dat ze je neus uit komen  :Smile: .
Ze zijn er voor om je slaap waak ritme weer te regelen. En mijn zoon is er niet moet van de volgende ochtend, iets wat bij de temazepam wel zo kan zijn.
Sterkte!

----------


## ezzie

Hoi, ik heb het geprobeerd maar het helpt niet. Ik val de laatste tijd wel in slaap maar word dan precies na een uur wakker. als ik geluk heb val ik na een tijdje weer in slaap om toch weer snel wakker te worden. Pfff kweet t niet meer zo hoor...kijk als t nou niet dagelijks leven beinvloed maar voel me er echt down door en moe. er zijn wel dingen gaande die spanningen opleveren maar dan zou ik alsnog toch niet elke keer zo snel wakker moeten worden, opzich lig ik vaak niet zo gespannen meer in bed. heb wel bloed laten prikken misschien is er iets niet goed.

groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Maar lieverd toch....dat slaapprobleem van jou word wel erg groot!
Hopelijk leveren de bloedtest resultaten iets meer duidelijkheid!
Er moet toch iets mis zijn hé...een slaaptekort moet toch leiden (normaal gezien) tot héél veel 'inhaalslaap'?!

Sterkte meissie...ik zal eind van de week eens wat dieper graven in een poging je beter advies te kunnen geven!!!

Dikke knuffel XXX

----------


## ezzie

Dat is lief :-) dankjewel! ik begrijp het zelf ook niet goed. Ja ik ben wel een beetje gespannen maar toch...temazepam helpt ook niet om langer door te slapen. Maar er zal uiteindelijk wel een oplossing komen toch? of het komt ineens goed..i hope!

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Vervelend dat het nog steeds niet lekker gaat. Ik ga duimen dat het toch nog snel beter gaat.

----------


## Agnes574

Ezzie,

Hoe gaat het nu met je meissie??
Ben er even niet geweest omdat ik tijdelijk niet op internet kon!

Xx Ag

----------


## ezzie

Hoi

Oh dat is vervelend.Het gaat eigenlijk nog precies hetzelfde :-(

fijne dag nog

liefs

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Jammer dat het nog steeds niet beter gaat. Alhoewel dit warme weer ook niet bevoordelijk is om heel de nacht door te slapen.
Sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Inderdaad Katje, dit weer is zéker niet bevordelijk voor de slaapkwaliteit én kwantiteit...
ik merk het zelf ook (weinig slapen,veel wakker worden..met als gevolg een beetje een depri-gevoel),maar dat komt wel weer ok!
Ik ga 's zoeken naar de oorzaken en oplossingen voor (in)slaap/doorslaapproblemen: zoals beloofd!
Xx

Sterkte ezzie!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Kijk eens naar het artikel wat ik heb geplaatst...
Welke dingen zijn op jouw probleem van toepassing?
Zet ze daar neer allemaal en dan kunnen we daar over elk probleem op zich dieper ingaan,
lijkt jullie dat iets? Ik zag er voor mezelf al kenmerkende en herkenbare dingen in staan,dus mijn reactie volgt zéker ook!

Iedereen verdient een goede,weldoende nachtrust!!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ezzie,

Hoe gaat het nu met je? Ben je al begonnen met school?
Ik las zo je verhaal... je kan wel in slaap komen als je de volgende dag niks hebt, maar je kan niet slapen als je de volgende dag een afspraak hebt. Zou het kunnen dat je bang bent dat je je verslaapt ofdat je zo aan het denken bent met wat je moet doen of hoe mensen op jou reageren of hoe jij op anderen moet reageren dat je niet kan slapen? Als ik kijk naar mijn broertje, als hij een belangrijke afspraak heeft met school/stage/psycholoog dan ligt hij daar namelijk ook over te malen en dan versliep hij zich weer, dus zijn we daar veel over gaan praten van tevoren en maken we (mijn papa of ik) hem 's ochtends wakker en praten we het nogmaals even door voordat hij weggaat, zodat hij en op tijd wakker is en wat geruster heen gaat. Heel veel succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## piet10

Agnes, ik lees net dat je zegt dat tranxene niet verslavend is maar het is ook een pammetje hoor dus net zo verslavend.

----------


## sietske763

klopt helemaal piet, en ervan afkicken is niet makelijk....en het geeft dus ook net als andere middelen gewenning, zodat dosis omhoog moet.

----------


## Agnes574

> Agnes, ik lees net dat je zegt dat tranxene niet verslavend is maar het is ook een pammetje hoor dus net zo verslavend.


Hoi Piet,

Heb ik gezegd dat Tranxène niet verslavend werkt?? Ik hoop het niet!!

In ieder geval bedoelde ik dat ik de Tranxène maar héél af en toe neem zodat er géén gewenning optreed; als ik het iedere dag zou pakken is het zéker verslavend!!
Daarom zorg ik ervoor dat ik zulke middelen maar heel af en toe neem; ik wil nl niet verslaafd raken aan zulke dingen!!
Toch bedankt om me er even op te wijzen!!  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe is het trouwens intussen met onze Ezzie???

----------


## Adike

Ik zou je wel in mij natuurgeneeskundigepraktijk willen hebben om uit te zoeken wat jouw helpt. Mijn disciplines zijn natuurgeneeskunde, homeopathie en psychosociale zorg.

----------


## Flogiston

Deze zelfpromotie komt wat laat, beste Adike. De vorige reactie dateert van exact drieënhalf jaar geleden, en Ezzie zelf is al meer dan vier jaar niet meer actief op NGF.

Laat ons dergelijke draden maar liever slapend laten.

----------

